# Whats the go with " Free Reptiles Wanted "



## mungus (Aug 21, 2012)

It cracks me up all the people wanting free reptiles........
All will be going to loving homes, etc...........yer for 6 months :lol::lol:
Some adds even stipulate " must come with own enclosures " " must be delivered, cannot pick-up " :shock:
Hey I'm giving away gravid albino females ATM.
Please !!!!! PM me with your details [ dont forget your address so i can deliver ] :lol::lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 21, 2012)

promise you wont forget?? lol...

i always wonder if it works though....


----------



## leamos (Aug 21, 2012)

if someone wants to get rid of a reptile that badly that they'll part with it for free you have to think there is a reason for that. Can just imagine "Free to good home, 'honey' jungle, 'slightly' cage defensive" hahah


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 21, 2012)

mungus said:


> It cracks me up all the people wanting free reptiles........
> All will be going to loving homes, etc...........yer for 6 months :lol::lol:
> Some adds even stipulate " must come with own enclosures " " must be delivered, cannot pick-up " :shock:
> Hey I'm giving away gravid albino females ATM.
> Please !!!!! PM me with your details [ dont forget your address so i can deliver ] :lol::lol:



Albino Olives I will take for free... albino Darwins forget it mate. 

PM sent anyway.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Aug 21, 2012)

Soon there'll be...."Wanted free rodents"


----------



## hnn17 (Aug 21, 2012)

gave away a free gecko once, it was then sold 5-6 months later for market value.
well it was theirs to do what they want with it, but they should have gave it away if they don't want it anymore.


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 21, 2012)

I often give away big male cichlid on another forum, when they get too big to breed without killing the females...they often pop up on gum tree for redonkulous amounts of money.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 21, 2012)

If something goes wrong down the track, will these people be starting "free Vetrinary care needed" threads? Lol


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 21, 2012)

I've got freebies but I'd rather wait and offer to people who seem to know whatthere doing not give to beggars


----------



## damian83 (Aug 21, 2012)

What freebies wp?  I'm just looking for an albino olive if you don't want it anymore


----------



## -Peter (Aug 21, 2012)

ShaneBlack said:


> Soon there'll be...."Wanted free rodents"



I seriously want free rodents.


----------



## stimigex (Aug 21, 2012)

People that openly ask for free reptile should get nothing IMO. the word parasite comes to mind!


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing except I was gonna be a smart bottom and place my own smart mouth wanted advert. Something along the lines of all things wanted for free, lint and belly fluff included.

I want everything for free... dont you all? I'll take all things that are free, reptiles, rodents, cash, advice... just no smacks in the mouth, all full up on them LMAO.
But seriously, wt fudge?


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 21, 2012)

I live in a very transient place with a lot of military personnel who get posted all of the time. These people come to Darwin and see snakes for sale on every bill board and pet shop and think cool I’ll have 1 of those. 2 or 3 years later they get posted or get out and move back to a state like TAS or WA where they aren't able to import the reptile. Some people find it to difficult to sort out import/export permits and I have heard plenty of stories in Darwin of people letting their reptiles go in the wild.

Therefore you opinionated narrow minded people who call people like me parasites trying to do the right thing all round should have a little think before they gob off.
I won't even go into the environmental effects of reptiles being released into an area they aren't indigenous too. Anyone seen the effects of the Burmese Python in Florida?????????

So to all those that have something more to say that is negative are you really sure of the facts or are jumping on the peer pressure group wagon and pigeon holing people?

Any reptiles I have acquired as a freebie have a nice enclosure made by me in my living room where they will stay for the rest of their lives. 

It seems a lot of people on this forum love to jump on band wagon and go the hack without knowing all of the details. e.g. (the poor 13 year old kid that was bitten by his Children’s Python)


----------



## reptilerescue (Aug 21, 2012)

a few years ago i gave a so called mate a colletts yearling and a slatey grey adult only three months later he wanted 750 for a 2 year old black headed python the ads are a laugh its not just reptiles on gumtree its cars as well bugger your albino olives i want a pair of albino tigers thanks


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

hmmm, i do ask for free reptiles why beacause i can, because i can offer them a good home and save the money insted of buying them and spend it on them. because if you don't ask you don't get.
i have been given a free turtle, 2 pythons and a bearded dragon would i sell them? HELL NO. i love them to bits and this is their forever home. 6 months has past on the turtle and beardie and i never sold them. 

NO EVERYONE IS AN *******. 

the beary i got for free its owner had no time for him and could not be bothered selling so asked my to take it asap for free.
turtle same story no time for her and her mother was scared of it, lol.

so before you judge me, look at yourselfs. 

i advertise that i will take in any unwanted reptiles, have never asked for enclosure or food ect
i have people contact me who see my add and have no time for their pets or get bored of them.
thank god for people like me who take them in and give them a forever home. not sell them 6 months later.

so get off your high horses and stop sterotyping people wen you know nothing about us.


----------



## Snotty (Aug 21, 2012)

Ross River in Townsville has all sorts of tropical fish from the Army just letting them go. There used to be Discus and Angels and all sorts swimming in there. It is a problem wherever there is a large transient population.

There are also a lot of people that get snakes for example and a new gf or change of circumstances and they just want to get rid of it. With family problems and so on, sometimes a reptile is way down the list of things people want to deal with. 

The funniest "free to good home" I have come across though was a kid about 12 going around to people who had dogs for sale. He would turn up at the door with a sob story about how his own dog had just died and he didn't have much money, an hour later he was walking home with a new puppy with papers. He only got caught out when one of those puppies was seen by the former owner for sale for $600 two weeks later. Apparently he raked in about 10k over 6 months.


----------



## Recharge (Aug 21, 2012)

why not? someone might be stupid enough to give them one, can't hurt to ask can it? why are you all so butthurt.jpg over it? 1st world problems or what?


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

p.s the free pets i have been given, i pay for the vet bills. lol some people

seriously what would you people rather i advertise and people give me thier unwanted reptiles or that they get dumped on the side of the road or in the bush.


----------



## mungus (Aug 21, 2012)

I've got nothing against people taking in unwanted reptiles from " giveaway " adds posted in the Freebies section, friends, whatever............
But people requesting " free reptiles " ?? Come on, get real !!!
Its just becoming a to common practice these days.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

wen someone advertises something for free its always taken buy the time you call. 
who cares if people ask for free reptiles? its not hurting you is it?
or r u upset cause no one ever gives you free stuff


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 21, 2012)

Get a job.


----------



## Stingray01 (Aug 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> wen someone advertises something for free its always taken buy the time you call.
> who cares if people ask for free reptiles? its not hurting you is it?
> or r u upset cause no one ever gives you free stuff



After looking at everything you have posted you seem like a cheap parasite. You seem to be dealing in living things like they are objects. You not getting enough from government hand outs?


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 21, 2012)

Taking in unwanted reptiles is a hell of a lot different to looking for free reptiles because they're too cheap to spend some money on the animal OR getting it for free and selling it for quite a bit of money a month or two down the track.


----------



## dangles (Aug 21, 2012)

my young bloke gave me a list of reptiles he wants. I told him that if he can get them, i will build enclosures with his help, and he has to feed/clean them. Once he works out my login details, i wouldnt be surprised if there's a wanted ad by me


also y are they posting in the forsale section, instead of the wanted section......................


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

lol, i do have a job lol and so does my husband. see once again you know nothing but open your mouth


----------



## Dlemr (Aug 21, 2012)

I've never given away an animal before but I'd be afraid of the same thing (Finding them for sale later on)
Not that I would be able to give them away. I get way too attatched.
The only reptiles I've adopted in the past are a pygmy bearded dragon and a broad banded sandswimmer. Although the owners provided me with all their background info before I took them home, which was really helpful.
I adopted my tree frog about 6 years ago and she's still going strong too!


----------



## Stingray01 (Aug 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> lol, i do have a job lol and so does my husband. see once again you know nothing but open your mouth



So what your saying is you have no excuse for being a tight *** then?


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

whats your problem? seriously. if i want to ask for free reptiles because i know there are poeple out there who have no time for their pets, why can't i? with out copping crap off bitter people like you. i rather spend my money on a new enclosure for the pet i take in, or donate it to WIRES and RSPCA.


----------



## Stingray01 (Aug 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> whats your problem? seriously. if i want to ask for free reptiles because i know there are poeple out there who have no time for their pets, why can't i? with out copping crap off bitter people like you. i rather spend my money on a new enclosure for the pet i take in, or donate it to WIRES and RSPCA.



How noble of you. How about reselling for profit? Ring a bell?


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

i have never sold any of my reptiles, you'd know that if you looked through wat i'v writen. so no it does not ring a bell. as actually i have never sold a reptile in my whole life LOL


----------



## Stingray01 (Aug 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> i have never sold any of my reptiles, you'd know that if you looked through wat i'v writen. so no it does not ring a bell. as actually i have never sold a reptile in my whole life LOL



So just their off spring? That's fine then.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

whats your problem, i have never breed any reptile before but hope to one day and some will be given away for free. if you look through everything i have writen on this site i have never sold any reptiles.


----------



## dangles (Aug 21, 2012)

u know what they say about arguing on the internet right?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## mungus (Aug 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> wen someone advertises something for free its always taken buy the time you call.
> who cares if people ask for free reptiles? its not hurting you is it?
> or r u upset cause no one ever gives you free stuff



I always purchase what i want from certain breeders who specialise in what I'm looking for.
I dont expect to get anything for free from them nor should anyone expect anything for free from me [ though i've given quite a few " cheap " one's to kids ]
I do however offer lots of free advice on how to look after their new friend and any advice people need in regards to breeding, care etc.
You asking and obtaining free reptiles does'nt hurt me at all, it just annoys me that you could be doing it for more than one motive........
Some people are givers and others takers, it seems to me from reading all your posts in this thread that you can definately take it ! :lol:


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

some people do it for other motives but i don't, if you read all my posts you'd see i have never advertised any reptile for sale. 

if people wanna give me a free reptile i will take it but i also give back. to many times i have given free pure breed amstaffs including blues, from my pedegree female and blue male. this year i gave 3 away for free and i sell mine for 1,200 each.

also will be giving away 3 free coastals 2 to a 16 year old and 1 to a 12 year old. who both come from disadvantaged families. i paid for their reptile licence and have taught them how to care for these snakes and they come over and i supervise. i will also be helping them set up their enclosures finacialy. and they will have long term support from me, if they ever need food or vet care i will be paying. you's don't know me at all.

well why not wen people are giving them away. 
_your welcome to contact people GIVING reptiles away for free but theres a difference ASKING for free reptiles. 

Its commendable if the above is true but who exactly are you? you didnt even fill in your surname in your profile (which can just be seen by mods/admin and not other members) as per APS General Rule - 11 "Every member must have a valid, working email address registered on this site. This address does not have to be displayed for all users to see, but it must be valid. *Users must also provide their full name, general location (suburb and state), and phone number*, however this will only be visible to the site owners unless you put it in your profile. Failure to do so may result in deletion of account. APS guarantee that the email address will not be disseminated to any third party and will only be used for administrative purposes. Any change of email address should be updated as soon as possible on the system.

_ have given you my full name so you know exactly who i am.


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 21, 2012)

funny how all the freebie askers are getting very cage defensive. I have taken in unwanteds but I don't advertise i want them. I have also rehomed guinea pigs to good homes for free, I am very selective and have conditions


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 21, 2012)

saintanger said:


> Well why not wen people are giving them away for free.



Because if you can't afford the animal, you can't afford the vet bill. I'm going to have to politely disagree with the notion that supplying disadvantaged people with potentially expensive animals is an act of charity that should be respected. 

If you wanted to do something nice for the community, why not donate those toys you're trying to swap for reptiles to a children's charity?


----------



## saintanger (Aug 21, 2012)

lol i have given away many free toys to locale child care centers and locale disadvantaged kids. nothing feels better than a smile on a kids face wen they get something there parents can't afford for them. 

i can afford any animal i want but why should i wen people given them to me for free and i can spend the money on a nice new enclosure for them and all the accessaries plus pay my own vet bills.


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

mungus said:


> I've got nothing against people taking in unwanted reptiles from " giveaway " adds posted in the Freebies section, friends, whatever............
> But people requesting " free reptiles " ?? Come on, get real !!!
> Its just becoming a to common practice these days.



I agree mate.. I've personally given away for free well over 20 snakes from last season to some of my regular customers because I wanted to show them some gratitude and support them for supporting my breeding efforts and also to some others who I didnt even know because I felt they deserved them. One was to a member who "won" a snake in a competition on another forum but was ripped off and her young son was extremely disappointed.. It was a pleasure to give them one to cheer them up. Its a good thing to help others and encourage them in the hobby in my opinion and it doesnt hurt to give something back to others in the hobby without money becoming an issue. When I first started in reptiles it was illegal to "sell" them and you could only aquire them from licensed reptile keepers/ breeders.

My point being people give snakes away for free to friends and deserving genuine people & not to people who "ask for them".. Some maybe genuine & even deserving but I think there would be others looking for freebies to re-sell for a buck.. 

If people want free reptiles then join the OEH (DEC) ballot, contact WIRES or answer the giving away for free ads. 

I don't feel APS freebie forum should be used for this purpose and the "spirit" of a freebie forum is for people to GIVE AWAY items for free and not to ask for them.. Other free sites can be used for this but I don't feel our forum should be used in this manner.. So I'm making a decision to remove wanted for free ads and if the Administrator or other mods feel this is inappropriate I'm happy for them to reverse my decision. If people want to complain about who are affected by this decision.. be my guest and here's the support centre link http://www.aussiepythons.com/support/ Thank you. 

_*If however you agree with my decsion then feel free to like this post and show other forum members what you think. Im open to your views on this guys. 

*_
Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peterwookie (Aug 22, 2012)

If you want free animals or anthing else .. That is what the freebies section is for .... Every day when you wake up you can see if anyone out of the kindness of there hearts has put up a new add .... Stop filling up the forsale or wanted adds with your I will give it a great home dribble ,,, it's like walking down George st Sydney and seeing the give me money for drugs & booze bums on the side of the road .. Just pathetic , I hope admin bans this crap .. Reptiles are cheep enough these days without you people wanting them for free


----------



## mungus (Aug 22, 2012)

Colin said:


> I agree mate.. I've personally given away for free well over 20 snakes from last season to some of my regular customers because I wanted to show them some gratitude and support them for supporting my breeding efforts and also to some others who I didnt even know because I felt they deserved them. One was to a member who "won" a snake in a competition on another forum but was ripped off and her young son was extremely disappointed.. It was a pleasure to give them one to cheer them up. Its a good thing to help others and encourage them in the hobby in my opinion and it doesnt hurt to give something back to others in the hobby without money becoming an issue. When I first started in reptiles it was illegal to "sell" them and you could only aquire them from licensed reptile keepers/ breeders.
> 
> My point being people give snakes away for free to friends and deserving genuine people & not to people who "ask for them".. Some maybe genuine & even deserving but I think there would be others looking for freebies to re-sell for a buck..
> 
> ...




Well said Colin


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks Aleks.. I've edited my original post a little so I'd be interested in what you and other's think. 

I have also added a poll on this issue of "Should the APS freebie section be used for "wanted for free" adverts or not?"

I kicked the ball rolling with a NO.. 
make your vote count people.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Colin, 

Should definitely be banned for reptiles - while some posters may be well-intentioned, it's too ripe for abuse and when it comes to living creatures, I think you can never take enough precautions. 

Would this ban extend to asking for all freebies? If someone is looking for wood scraps, foam offcuttings or anything else that would otherwise be tossed in the bin, I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## LizardLady (Aug 22, 2012)

mungus said:


> I always purchase what i want from certain breeders who specialise in what I'm looking for.
> I dont expect to get anything for free from them nor should anyone expect anything for free from me [ though i've given quite a few " cheap " one's to kids ]
> I do however offer lots of free advice on how to look after their new friend and any advice people need in regards to breeding, care etc.
> You asking and obtaining free reptiles does'nt hurt me at all, it just annoys me that you could be doing it for more than one motive........
> Some people are givers and others takers, it seems to me from reading all your posts in this thread that you can definately take it ! :lol:



+1 here Mungus! 

Those of us that buy our animals from reputable breeders, after having researched both animal and breeder, are more "prepared" to spend the time, money, energy and effort that is REQUIRED to maintain that animal's health, welfare and well-being (in my opinion)...

I don't ask exorbitant prices for my animals - I ask what I feel is fair, going by the current market value - but I certainly don't "give away" these animals either! I "expect" my grandkids to go to good homes (I research buyers as much as I can), but sadly, in some cases, I still find after the 6 month period, my grandkids are up for sale elsewhere... So, in saying this, the argument of "on-selling" free animals, happens in bought animals as well...

Personally, again in my opinion, if you can't afford to buy the animal, how the hell do you expect to look after it? Feeding, housing, vet-bills etc?

Stepping off my soap-box now...

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Should definitely be banned for reptiles - while some posters may be well-intentioned, it's too ripe for abuse and when it comes to living creatures, I think you can never take enough precautions.
> 
> Would this ban extend to asking for all freebies? If someone is looking for wood scraps, foam offcuttings or anything else that would otherwise be tossed in the bin, I don't see a problem with that.



Thanks for the feedback rennet. In my opinion items like you've suggested like foam scaps to make rock walls etc, wood scraps etc are fine with me.. 

What I object to is the freebie section being used (mostly by members who havent even been members for a few months) asking for free reptiles, accessories or items that are normally sold or given away for free on this forum. Its bad manners (whatever your intent to ask for free) but members are welcome to offer items for free and others are welcome to answer these posts. 

But no more "WANTED free - reptiles, accessories or rodents" please guys..

to the people claiming they asking for freebies for themselves and/or to give them away to others, worthy causes etc.. then I'd suggest "Breeding Your Own" reptiles and then you can give them free to whom you wish as long as they are licenced.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 22, 2012)

Colin said:


> Thanks for the feedback rennet. In my opinion items like you've suggested like foam scaps to make rock walls etc, wood scraps etc are fine with me..
> 
> What I object to is the freebie section being used (mostly by members who havent even been members for a few months) asking for free reptiles, accessories or items that are normally sold or given away for free on this forum. Its bad manners (whatever your intent to ask for free) but members are welcome to offer items for free and others are welcome to answer these posts.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more with what you have been saying Col.
I too have given away my fair share of snakes over the years, mainly to regular customers, once again to thank them for their support.

WHAT I DO HATE IS THIS..... In another post i stated i had given away a snake to a family who had been robbed and all their snakes stolen, i met with these people, they were genuine, and i gave them the simplest of snakes, a juvie carpet. Now almost immediately after this post, i had alot and i mean ALOT of people pming me saying hey do you have any more freebies you want re homed... I dont know how many times i tried explaining... well not i do not just openly give who ever snakes... This is why it frustrates me... I pay for my snakes feed, power, accessories, breeding costs, why would we be expected to give them away for the sake of it... 

If some of you keyboard warriors are wondering why some people get offended, then have a damn think for a second, the time some people have put into breeding particular lines, looks, breeds for people to say WANTED - FREE JAG etc..... hmmm cmon pplz use some brains.. I dont like arguing as there is a lot of that on here, but this does annoy me....


----------



## LizardLady (Aug 22, 2012)

Colin said:


> Thanks for the feedback rennet. In my opinion items like you've suggested like foam scaps to make rock walls etc, wood scraps etc are fine with me..
> 
> What I object to is the freebie section being used (mostly by members who havent even been members for a few months) asking for free reptiles, accessories or items that are normally sold or given away for free on this forum. Its bad manners (whatever your intent to ask for free) but members are welcome to offer items for free and others are welcome to answer these posts.
> 
> ...




In typical "Colin fashion", WELL SAID!  Certainly got MY vote!


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the support


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 22, 2012)

i think there is a massive difference between being given things for free, and asking for things for free. 

in the year and a half ive been on here, i have never seen as many ads stating "wanted free...." as i have in the last couple of months. and yeah it annoys me that people have the nerve to ask for free reptiles. i dont have much money either, but my pride would never allow me to ask for free animals.... i save up and get what i want.


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone going the hack again. I still buy my reptiles from good breeders. But if I can do my bit to stop random reptiles being released or palmed off to people that aren t prepared to look after them for life I will.
If you want to call me a beggar or parasite feel free but honestly what would you know. Just another thread with a whole bunch of opinionated people.


----------



## smeejason (Aug 22, 2012)

malibu9 said:


> Just another thread with a whole bunch of opinionated people.



Seeing that we were asked our opinion (Vote) I would hope it was full of opinionated people.:shock:


----------



## Umbral (Aug 22, 2012)

malibu9 said:


> Everyone going the hack again. I still buy my reptiles from good breeders. But if I can do my bit to stop random reptiles being released or palmed off to people that aren t prepared to look after them for life I will.
> If you want to call me a beggar or parasite feel free but honestly what would you know. Just another thread with a whole bunch of opinionated people.


If people don't have time for their reptiles anymore and are on this site..... Then they can post them in the freebies section. I don't think anyone on APS would rather dump their animal in the wild than take two minutes to post a freebie.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 22, 2012)

malibu9 said:


> Everyone going the hack again. I still buy my reptiles from good breeders. But if I can do my bit to stop random reptiles being released or palmed off to people that aren t prepared to look after them for life I will.
> If you want to call me a beggar or parasite feel free but honestly what would you know. Just another thread with a whole bunch of opinionated people.




i dont see one ad you have posted asking for free reps... so get off your high horse.


----------



## FAY (Aug 22, 2012)

You can also join a reptile club. Animals looking for homes get balloted out to members.


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 22, 2012)

smeejason said:


> Seeing that we were asked our opinion (Vote) I would hope it was full of opinionated people.:shock:



Truly a very educated reply.


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 22, 2012)

When l was young my parents told me l could have what ever l wanted......just go and work to pay for it so you appreciate your purchase......solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 22, 2012)

I will take and accept all unwanted cash and give them a loving and well cared for home. Don't worry I already have an enclosure for all of them (my wallet), I have no intention of ever breeding them as I have never been successfull at that... Ohh I so wish I was, but if I'm ever successfull at breeding cash I will give some of the juveniles away as freebies to people to repay the kindness. Mainly the pink coloured ones (like juvenile Darwins), by the time they go through their ontogenic change and turn yellow (like Jungles) or green (like GTPs) I won't be able to part with them as I will be emotionally attached by then and I do like those colours - hence me owning a couple of JCPs and wanting a GTP.

PM me please if you have any to give away


----------



## Norm (Aug 22, 2012)

Might as well throw my two cents worth in! 

I have been the lucky recipiant of a free pair of snakes after someone ran out of time to sell them before they had to move, I answered an add on the spur of the moment, not really thinking they would still be available and was very surprised when I got a call to say they were mine. At the time of exchange we worked out a deal that if I`m successful in breeding them he gets first choice of a pair of hatchies. 

However I don`t agree with advertising for free animals. I too have noticed the increase in these adds lately and congratulate Mungus for raising the issue and Colin for doing something about it.

By the way Mungus, my young fella`s been saving for an Albino Darwin, he`s got $23.65 lol!


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 22, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> When l was young my parents told me l could have what ever l wanted......just go and work to pay for it so you appreciate your purchase......solar 17 (Baden)



+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poggle (Aug 22, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



+ 1


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 22, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> i dont see one ad you have posted asking for free reps... so get off your high horse.


Another well thought out response Colin deleted the posts.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

i really don't care anymore, since this thread has been put up i have been offered heaps more free reptiles. lucky me and lucky them, they get a nice new home.

didn't know i had to add my surname colin, were do i add that in.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 22, 2012)

I gave away a lot of reptiles here not so long ago .... and the person that i gave them to didn't ask for them they were offered! ...and i think thats how it should be as well. so many people in todays world tend to think they should be entitled to a hand out ....or you see someone asking for a free python or such because they have no funds ... or are young ... or any other pity stories they come out with ,,,,then low and behold 6 months later they have a full list of pythons and such when they couldn't buy the 1st one ... how on earth do they even start to provide for that animal


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done Colin and thanks to the other mods for supporting him.
Everytime I see these adds I can't help but think of the word hoarder.


----------



## Rocket (Aug 22, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Get a job.



I agree 100%. People should get a job and buy the reptiles they want - not be desperate enough just to take freebies. This infers that these people don't know there stuff. A person dedicated to a species would make sure they are financially stable enough to support the animal (heating, feeding, medical AND COVER PURCHASE COSTS etc) and put significant amount of time into researching the species requirements.

Moochers will get offered something, put 5 mins of research into it and then say yes. Dedication and passion - I think not. Being cheap, I think so.


----------



## Skeptic (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> thank god for people like me



Lol


- - - Updated - - -



malibu9 said:


> It seems a lot of people on this forum love to jump on band wagon and go the hack without knowing all of the details. e.g. (the poor 13 year old kid that was bitten by his Children’s Python)



Loler


----------



## Rocket (Aug 22, 2012)

Norm said:


> By the way Mungus, my young fella`s been saving for an Albino Darwin, he`s got $23.65 lol!



... hahaha! I bet thats more than some people (parasites) have on here!


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 22, 2012)

The price herps are dropping down to these days they will all be give away's in in next few seasons lol


----------



## Snapped (Aug 22, 2012)

If you can't afford to buy an animal (dog, snake, whatever) then you sure as heck won't be able to afford looking after one, let alone vets bills.

The purchase price of any pet is the cheapest thing IMO, ongoing cost such as food, medications (dogs for example - worming, flea treatment, vaccinations, tick prevention, heartworm) and that's not on top of any unexpected vets bills.

I would love to have an albino - so I'm saving up for the next 6 months after putting a holding deposit on a (not yet hatched) hatchy.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

lol, maybe because i contacted him and told him about this and asked if he could say something for all you people who know nothing about me but yet think you do. he joined way before this all started.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 22, 2012)

It said joined aug-12


----------



## fourexes (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL so what you are saying is it would be better to give an unwanted reptile to you first, so you can see if it's worth anything, then if not send it to wires? Or if it is you can keep a hold of it with the provided enclosure untill the holding date comes? Sounds logical for a self centred titeass. It almost sounds like a lucrative tax free enterprise.... work you say?

You are not the only person out there that will care for un-loved animals... WIRES/NANA etc also pay for advertising to.... do you?

Fairness is first in best dressed. I've missed out on a few animals whose future residence was decided on fairly. I would hate to think it was to fleas like you.


----------



## mungus (Aug 22, 2012)

Norm said:


> Might as well throw my two cents worth in!
> 
> I have been the lucky recipiant of a free pair of snakes after someone ran out of time to sell them before they had to move, I answered an add on the spur of the moment, not really thinking they would still be available and was very surprised when I got a call to say they were mine. At the time of exchange we worked out a deal that if I`m successful in breeding them he gets first choice of a pair of hatchies.
> 
> ...



Well you tell him to come and see me in early January and i'm sure we can work out something out


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

12 was before all this.

fourexes if thats directed at me read my previous posts, i have never sold a reptile. i have never given a reptile to wires. and yes i know there are organisations out that that help.


----------



## Rob (Aug 22, 2012)

So Lebsta is painting you up as an absolute saint and crediting you with giving his son two free pythons. If anyone should receive the credit for that it is the person who offloaded the animals in the first place, not you. Has Lebsta jr. been instructed to make a nice "Thank You" card for this person ?

What about the 6 month rule - I trust that is being adhered to ?


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 22, 2012)

mungus said:


> Well you tell him to come and see me in early January and i'm sure we can work out something out




What about my albino olive.... man I feel no love here :|


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

i purched the coastals i never got them for free. and yes i have had them over 6 months. no i did not get a thank you card he said thanks in person.


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 22, 2012)

Two years ago , just before my sons b/day i was on this site early one afternoon and saw a free beardie offer , as he had just racked up a LARGE mobile phone bill we didnt want to get much for him but he had been asking for a lizzard ever since we got our snakes ( he is not a snake boy !!) so i thought that it was the only way he would get a decent pressie . So of to the gong we went , when the giver saw my son and his response  to the gift he was as happy as our son . Ever since our daughter has been asking for a free green tree python  but I keep telling that she has to pay for it . So I have this thread going on in my house constantly:lol: 





We now have a male beardie to keep the girl company that my son saved up for ( thanks Fay) and they are not going anywhere !!!


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 22, 2012)

What about the thousands of animals that get dumped every year. Lots of people purchase animals without much thought and dump them because they loose interest or get to big or bite. What is wrong with giving these people another option? Wouldn't you call the people that dump animals the parasites. I grew up in veterinary hospital and worked there for many years as a teenager. I have seen some pretty horrific things from people who no longer want their pets. Kittens left in box at the tip in the middle of summer in Sydney. Needless to say most of them died. There was Evan diamond python I can remember being dumped on the doorstep with mouth canker which was nursed back to health. So all you hi and mighty people that think you know think again. Before you say where not talking about cats and dogs have think about it because I promise you people are out there doing the same things with reptiles. If they are that way inclined yes perhaps they arent on this forum but then again they might be.


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

malibu9 said:


> Another well thought out response Colin deleted the posts.



I didn't actually delete the adverts. I moved them to the moderators forum off view of regular members and if the owner or other mods felt my decision was inappropriate they could be moved back. please don't come out with statements "Colin deleted them" because that's rubbish and you have no knowledge how moderating on this site is administered. 

and 18 posts since being a member since May 2008 doesn't really seem like your even a supporter of this forum? how many of your 18 posts were "WANTED stuff for free ads"? or in this thread 

just an observation mate and I'm not having a go at you but it doesn't seem you support the site by contributing posts to help others here much or even bother to post much.. but want stuff for free.. try gumtree etc but please don't post wanted for free ads here. thanking you


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

i support the site, 86 posts in just over 1 month. and i subscribed but yet i cop it for asking for free reptiles to a good forever home, where they wont be sold for profit.


----------



## Rob (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> i purched the coastals i never got them for free. and yes i have had them over 6 months. no i did not get a thank you card he said thanks in person.



Well that kind of makes your "Doing it for the children" argument null & void, doesn't it ? Though I have no doubt you will come up with another justification just as quick.

Personally, I think it is ourtight rude asking for free animals in a forum knowing full well that the majority of other users are forking over their hard earned cash for the same animals. Given the current poll standing, I think it is safe to say that the majority of participants agree.

Of course, taking possession of an unwanted animal that the current owner has *offered* is an entirely different matter, and no one is knocking that.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

i never said i am doing it just for the children, my point was that i am not in it to make money like some people r saying. i give them a good forever home and i do give back to others not just a taker like someone else implied. 

i don't really care what anyone one says. i deal with spoilt children were i work every day, not much difference with adults.


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> i support the site, 86 posts in just over 1 month. and i subscribed but yet i cop it for asking for free reptiles to a good forever home, where they wont be sold for profit.



I dont think your copping it saintanger. But members who have been around for some time dont like people asking for animals for free and either do I personally. Your intentions may be honourable but no one really knows you since your a member for what a month? 
Maybe you should learn to keep and breed your own animals before trying to middleman them from others and give them away? 
If people have animals for free they will advertise them and you or anyone has the opportunity to receive them. But to be a member for a month? And be asking for free reptiles sounds very suspicious. Why do you need to do this? Do some volunteer charity work if you want to help people is my suggestion. All the best 

Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vincey (Aug 22, 2012)

leamos said:


> if someone wants to get rid of a reptile that badly that they'll part with it for free you have to think there is a reason for that. Can just imagine "Free to good home, 'honey' jungle, 'slightly' cage defensive" hahah


Although I somewhat agree, I gave my little stimmy away when I went travelling for a long time, nothing was wrong with him at all. Great feeder, great handler and only 2 years old at the time.
Just a matter of circumstance


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally, I would, and have, only give away snakes, to people I know, and trust will look after the animal. Snakes are pets to me, and not a commodity. As has been said many times, freebies are offered, not ASKED for.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> i never said i am doing it just for the children, my point was that i am not in it to make money like some people r saying. i give them a good forever home and i do give back to others not just a taker like someone else implied.
> 
> i don't really care what anyone one says. i deal with spoilt children were i work every day, not much difference with adults.




you seem to be quite defensive over this and have taken this thread very personally. if you feel that asking for free animals is ok, then why so defensive? i think its because in reality you feel like a scab.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

i'v only been a member here for a month but have owned reptiles for years and member of other sites for years too. and yeah i did cop it of a few member making up lies ect and saying stuff about me that aint true.


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Personally, I would, and have, only give away snakes, to people I know, and trust will look after the animal. Snakes are pets to me, and not a commodity. As has been said many times, freebies are offered, not ASKED for.



I agree. It may seem a good idea giving stuff free to young kids etc but there must be some basic knowledge how to look after them and a food source available too. An "unwanted" snake may end up in a worse situation by being given to someone with a passing interest that soon tires of the work involved or costs involved. 
Im all for encouraging kids with the hobby but think taking them herping to see them in the wild, taking them to a herp club or society meetings and giving information how to look after them etc the best way.. If after some time there interest grows then look to finding them a reptile and see how that goes. Many will loose interest but the ones with a real passion will stand out. Reptiles are a responsibility and privelege not a commodity.

Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah i have a few unwanted snakes ill send them to your address via limo lol


----------



## mark83 (Aug 22, 2012)

100% agree with mungus and colin. both really good blokes with great reputations. If someone wants to give away a snake they will advertise it. get a job and stop being scabs. My 2 pet hates are scabs and thieves.


----------



## Dreaper (Aug 22, 2012)

was given a carpet and a diamond from a "willing to take any unwanted reptiles" on gumtree before. didn't think anyone would actually contact me. guy was moving and needed to get them both gone asap, i only wanted the diamond but he insisted on both so i told him id sell the carpet and transfer him the money. he was very surprised 3 weeks later when i sent him the money i got for the carpet. i just got a free diamond (that i still have) i was more then happy to do legwork and send him money from the sale.


----------



## yeahbutno (Aug 22, 2012)

Makes me cringe when i see those threads

- ybn


----------



## dangles (Aug 22, 2012)

Dreaper said:


> was given a carpet and a diamond from a *"willing to take any unwanted reptiles" on gumtree* before. didn't think anyone would actually contact me. guy was moving and needed to get them both gone asap, i only wanted the diamond but he insisted on both so i told him id sell the carpet and transfer him the money. he was very surprised 3 weeks later when i sent him the money i got for the carpet. i just got a free diamond (that i still have) i was more then happy to do legwork and send him money from the sale.



dont have an issue with posting on gumtree/petpages as half the people arent licensed and will just make up numbers anyway when asked.

Question must be asked, how would people effectively quarantine if they were able to scab up a number(lets say 6 ) in a short period of time?

Cant really house new additions with stuff already in quarantine for 3 months otherwise need to start from scratch. My quarantine area is 2 rooms of my house away from all my collection, so could really only quarantine 2 at a time


----------



## sniffmylizard (Aug 22, 2012)

mark83 said:


> 100% agree with mungus and colin. both really good blokes with great reputations. If someone wants to give away a snake they will advertise it. get a job and stop being scabs. My 2 pet hates are scabs and thieves.


.

My 2 pet hates are suck holes and know it alls.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 22, 2012)

Why won't anyone give me a albino oenpelli for free lol. I promise I will pay for its enclosure & vet bills.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

my pet hates are liers and whingers


----------



## lebsta (Aug 22, 2012)

so what you's are saying is that no one should ask for anything in life and only take if they get offered. what a world to live in. so a homeless person should not ask for food but wait to be offered food? lol

and how dare you say disadvantaged kids should not have pets cause they won't be able to aford it. so what your saying is my son should not have a snake and my daughter should not have a dog. their great kids and have worked hard for them. my son mows lawns to pay for his snakes food. 

unlike you lot who spend all day here whinging, i work, i pay a morgage and raise 4 kids on my own. SO SORRY if i can't afford a bloody snake. doesn't mean my son should go with out. he asked for a free python and got 2 for free. because someone had a heart.

grow up people


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

i would not bother, you can't talk to ignorant people. who know nothing about doing it hard. or offering reptiles a home so they don't get chucked out on the side of the road or bush


----------



## bk201 (Aug 22, 2012)

You can get a Children's or spotted python for $100-150, if you cannot afford that you cannot afford a heat mat/enclosure/thermostat and you can definately not aford a vet bill.

- - - Updated - - -

Also if a kid is disadvantaged... he has more important things to spend his money on than feeding two snakes...


----------



## Rocket (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> my pet hates are liers and wingers



My pet hate is people that can't spell.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 22, 2012)

If you can't afford to buy 1 snake you can't afford to feed & care for 2 snakes properly.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 22, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> ...freebies are offered, not ASKED for.



+1

English is perhaps my 4th language and sometimes it just gets a bit lost in translation...

So to make sure I understand how much "FREE" is in "freebie", I used Google Translate (in absence of something better ATM)...


FREEBIE
- noun Informal.
1.
something given without charge or cost, ie a free sample at a store. (usually provided as part of a promotional scheme)

So I make Cockney's my words too!

It may be offered, but it doesn't mean one should expect it. 

Just my two cents. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> hmmm, i do ask for free reptiles why beacause i can, because i can offer them a good home and save the money insted of buying them and spend it on them. because if you don't ask you don't get.
> i have been given a free turtle, 2 pythons and a bearded dragon would i sell them? HELL NO. i love them to bits and this is their forever home. 6 months has past on the turtle and beardie and i never sold them.
> 
> NO EVERYONE IS AN *******.
> ...



good on you saintanger but I think the post was more about parasites who bludge and then resell,nobody hates nice people


----------



## No-two (Aug 22, 2012)

Out of all my friends who breed reptiles and myself included every one of us have given away plenty of reptiles over the years. I'd bet none of us has ever responded to the people asking or given them to people who asked.

Also I don't belive the story you can afford any snake you want whenever you want saintanger. It amazes me how much people exaggerate their finanical abilities. I could buy it but I'd rather get it for free, really... Really?


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 22, 2012)

I also want to add my two cents worth. Thank you to the OP for starting this, as it was going through my mind just the other day on how many ads there are about wanting free reptiles, especially on Gumtree!!
Also thank you to Colin to doing something about it.
I have given one python away, it was given to a young boy who lost his, they offered me money several times, but this male stimmy could only every be a pet (which is all the boy wanted), as he was infertile, could I have sold him and made money? Hell yes, would I? No I have scruples. I received pics with the boy and the python both just enjoying life, they didn't ask for a free reptile, but the situation called for something to be done. I received a hand written card of thanks from the boy and that I treasure more than any amount of money. This python went into a family who will love this python forever, but equally important (to me anyway) can afford the proper care, food and enclosure so are not stuck with a python that would place financial strain on the family and this I believe should always being taken into account as some people can't/won't say no to free/cheap animals.


----------



## mungus (Aug 22, 2012)

malibu9 said:


> .
> 
> My 2 pet hates are suck holes and know it alls.



Finally !!! While looking in the mirror you have come to terms with who you really are.........
Don't be so hard on yourself mate !


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> my pet hates are liers and wingers



I know nothing about 'liers', but I agree with the wingers thing. Remember Hopoate? Wendell Sailor? Campo? Ugh. 

Anyhoo...I think the poll hath spoken.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

dragonlover1 thanks but i'v had people on here call me a parasite ect they don't care what your intentions are they just don't want anyone asking for free reptiles no matter what. 
yes i can afford what ever snake i want. i payed full price for an albino ealier this year off a great breeder, i also own a red tailed black cockatoo cost me more than the albino. as soon as i get my r2 i will be paying for 2 green tree pythons. i had both my pure bred pedegree blue amstaffs imported that cost more than most peoples cars lol. but even though i can afford a snake i am happier to take in unwanted animals.

p.s. i speak read and write 3 different languages so it is a bit confusing at times


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 22, 2012)

What three languages do you speak, read and write? 
I would of thought someone so educated would get punctuation and spelling correct.......and wow you paid over $10,000 for an Amstaff, as that's the average cost of a vehicle here in Qld, hmmm I think not.

I agree Pythonlegs, the poll speaks volumes...................


----------



## mungus (Aug 22, 2012)

saintanger said:


> my pet hates are liers and whingers



You indeed have an array of expensive pets at your residence.
Reading from your previous posts in this thread and others, you should set-up some kind of security system to protect not
only your pets but family as well.
You had three male intruders invade your house, attack your husband and stab your neighbor who came to his/your aid while
holding your young baby !!
I'd find it difficult to sleep at nights.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

correction that was for 2 amstaffs, english, portuguese, spanish. and a bit arabic.

since then i have had video cameras installed, and an alarm plus back then i only had one dog, now i got 5, 2 of which i have put through guard dog training.

i sleep just fine like a baby infact.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 22, 2012)

So you have homes for the Border collie crosses you are going to breed? Just what the world needs more high engery, intelligent breeds to go to people with no money as I am sure you will be giving these away...
Wow its weird the two people who I know that speak/write different languages have excellent english skills, being this is their first language. Of course english may not be your first language...?? 

So how does quarantine happen with sooo many free reptiles being offered to you??


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, I knew that people in the reptile industry were awesome, but giving away snakes, lizards etc for valued customers etc etc is just... wow, you guys are amazing.
I am so glad I am now in this industry <3

Sorry back to the Freebies thing.

I think asking for free reptiles is a bit out there, however I understand some people have good morals in wanting to help animals out. I do however have a problem if people sell it for profit later down the track, that is not right.

I have taken in a few unwanted birds before, I knew the people and they were moving out of the country, they knew I loved animals so I took them in, they lived here for the rest of their life and were treated like they had always been here.

For me, an animal is for life, if you decide to take on the responsibility of said animal then yu should be responsible and take care of it for the rest of its life. I do however understand that unfortunate things happen that you cannot change or whatever, my point is that if you decide to take on someone's animal, why think "There might be a profit in it for me, it's a BHP that is sought after" or whatever, I personally just dont get how you think that way?


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

english is not my first language, if you actually read my posts you'd know border collie cross amstaffs make great hunting dogs e.g. pig hunting. i have farmer friends take most for free any left will be given away to good homes. first time breeding her and i did not want to but she got pregnant. and straight away i have had people ask to take them as working dogs and hunting dogs.

easy i have 2 rooms set up, my spare room has a 6 bay snake tank and a spare 4 foot tank for dragons/ lizards also have spare 4ft and 6ft tank for turtles. all other animals are in my other 6 bay tank in lounge room and have a few single tanks too.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 23, 2012)

saintanger said:


> english is not my first language, if you actually read my posts you'd know border collie cross amstaffs make great hunting dogs e.g. pig hunting. i have farmer friends take most for free any left will be given away to good homes. first time breeding her and i did not want to but she got pregnant. and straight away i have had people ask to take them as working dogs and hunting dogs.
> 
> easy i have 2 rooms set up, my spare room has a 6 bay snake tank and a spare 4 foot tank for dragons/ lizards also have spare 4ft and 6ft tank for turtles. all other animals are in my other 6 bay tank in lounge room and have a few single tanks too.



I'm confused, I thought you saved animals but you breed them? In other words, making more unwanted pets in this world? Especially Am Staff crosses, these dogs are next on the target list after pitbulls unfortunatly (I love both breeds of dog as they are such loyal, affectionate pets) Anyway totally confused at your angle to animals?
And you support the RSPCA and WIRES, etc...


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 23, 2012)

saintanger said:


> ...english, portuguese, spanish. and a bit arabic.



Ocê tá brincando né? Valeu
Cadê seu sucuri?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No-two (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha. Full price for an albino. I'm assuming that's a Darwin and I'm pretty sure you could buy a pair just from the money Centrelink pays each week or fortnight. How often do they pay? I call bullshit on your dogs and everything else you've said.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

i have never breed reptiles is what i said, i do breed pure breed amstaffs and they are great loyal dogs, they are the only animal i intentionally breed. my border collie is my best friend and companion, i never wanted to breed her but it happened so what can i do, wait till she has them then desex her.

i have never breed reptiles is what i said, i do breed pure breed amstaffs and they are great loyal dogs, they are the only animal i intentionally breed. my border collie is my best friend and companion, i never wanted to breed her but it happened so what can i do, wait till she has them then desex her.

- - - Updated - - -

rvcasa, i'm not kidding. Não, eu não estou brincando.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 23, 2012)

e o sucuri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

no anacondas



- - - Updated - - -

you wanna ring me up and have a conversation?




no-two do you want a photo of my dogs and copies of their pedigree paper work? do you want photos of everything i have said?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 23, 2012)

saintanger said:


> i have never breed reptiles is what i said, i do breed pure breed amstaffs and they are great loyal dogs, they are the only animal i intentionally breed. my border collie is my best friend and companion, i never wanted to breed her but it happened so what can i do, wait till she has them then desex her.



I dont like to be horrible, but wouldnt you have desexed her first? Instead of getting other unwanted pets or getting more pets, why not look after the ones you have first? i.e desexing etc.
That is just what I have been bought up with, 'Look after the pets you have first before you get more.'


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

i never wanted to desex her cause i like her being intact and and some does quieten down after, and i only had another female in the yard. but 4 months ago i got 3 more dogs and i was gonna desex her but found out it was to late.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 23, 2012)

Di onde é ocê


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

ponta dalgada madeira

you forgot the v
Di onde é você

i'm not the only one who can't spell


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh so if she gets a pyometra you will have the $2000 to pay for that?
Hunting or pig dogs are not just created by putting two breeds together, well certainly the piggers in NZ were lined breed for the qualities required, with generally the mother and father both proven.
Good thing you are not in Qld, as you are only allowed two dogs on a property (unless you apply for different licences), so yours are all microchipped, up to date with vaccines, heart worm prevention, flea prevention and intestinal worm prevention, I certainly could not afford to treat five dogs on my income (full time work) and I get cost price for these products, you must have a great job, oh hang on! you paying for things by breeding more cross bred mutts into a world already over populated with unwanted dogs! Why didn't you abort the pregancy or if it was too late for that opt for desexing?
Have you done all the necessary testing for Amstaffs? eg hip and elbow scoring, eye testing and cardiac testing?
You keep defending yourself, but the reality is you want free stuff, and I am sure someone has already mention the word "horder". By "saving" unwanted animals you need to be able to provide 100% for these animals otherwise you are doing no one any favours especially the "rescued aniamls involved".


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 23, 2012)

saintanger said:


> i never wanted to desex her cause i like her being intact and and some does quieten down after, and i only had another female in the yard. but 4 months ago i got 3 more dogs and i was gonna desex her but found out it was to late.



That honestly doesnt make any sense?
You are saying you never want to desex her and then you are saying you were going to desex her?


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

i didn't want to cause at the time i only had another female dog, i have only had 2 males for the last 3-4 months living in the same yard and she is 2 months pregnant


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 23, 2012)

I think the biggest things that confuse me are:
You support WIRES and RSPCA
You Breed Dogs
You "Rescue or Get" Unwanted Animals
You Can Afford Like Masses of animals but dont buy snakes, instead you get free ones
I know it is none of my business but you just seem to keep going around in circles and also get really defensive?


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

yes, i can afford 2000 for my dog. yes all my dogs are microchipped, registed, flead, heart worm, intestinal worming and my other female is desexed. both mother and father are proven, they are stock trained and great hunters and work well as a team. i am not selling them so dont see how that will pay for it. all dogs get a vet check up every year and 4 times a year for my older girl she is 11yrs old and i have never breed her and desexed her wen she was 2.

just cause i have the space and time for these animals does not mean i am a horder.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 23, 2012)

OK so you had two intact female dogs and you put in two intact male dogs, what did you think would happen??? They woul djust have cups of tea together...


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 23, 2012)

saintanger said:


> ponta dalgada madeira
> 
> you forgot the v
> Di onde é você



No I didn't...
But if you want to talk about typos... you've missed something else!
And you Goggled sucuri!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

i only breed amstaffs, so sick of saying it. i have payed for all my snakes except 2 which i was given for free. this is why i get defensive you assume i got all my reptiles for free. you assume i breed all my dogs for money. you assume to much with out knowing me

i only breed amstaffs, so sick of saying it. i have payed for all my snakes except 2 which i was given for free. this is why i get defensive you assume i got all my reptiles for free. you assume i breed all my dogs for money. you assume to much with out knowing me

my yard is large and split in 2 he jumped the fence wen i was not home.

- - - Updated - - -

sucuri is not a word we use were i am from, madeiran's and portuguese differ in some ways.
cobra is the word we use wen refering to any snake

anyway i am going to bed cause i have work, unlike some people.


----------



## katjase (Aug 23, 2012)

saintanger said:


> dragonlover1 thanks but i'v had people on here call me a parasite ect they don't care what your intentions are they just don't want anyone asking for free reptiles no matter what.
> yes i can afford what ever snake i want. i payed full price for an albino ealier this year off a great breeder, i also own a red tailed black cockatoo cost me more than the albino. as soon as i get my r2 i will be paying for 2 green tree pythons. i had both my pure bred pedegree blue amstaffs imported that cost more than most peoples cars lol. but even though i can afford a snake i am happier to take in unwanted animals.
> 
> p.s. i speak read and write 3 different languages so it is a bit confusing at times



may i please have your albino it will go to a loving home for life,


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 23, 2012)

But you have 13 pythons and 2 dragons, but only six bays in the quarantine area, +/- a single and the same in the main area, yet you also are asking for specific sexes of snakes... as well as freebies, oh do you want free enclosures too?
Because some people are not asleep does not mean they do not have jobs, it may mean they are a night shift worker, oh wait thats me, but I only do 50+hrs a week is that a job?
I will say if you went to NZ and tried to sell unproved hunting dogs, that you call hunting dogs just cos the the mix breed "might" be good you would be laughed at, and I am sure Oz hunters would be the same. It also sounds like you did not do the right thing, you had an intact female and then brought in two intact male dogs, if you had half a brain you would of known the male would of climbed almost anything to get to the female. A wire fence just won;t cut it.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

i am very attached to alby and he already has a great home, but if i ever do breed him in the future and you can prove to me you will look after one i'll give you an alby jr


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 23, 2012)

saintanger said:


> madeiran's... and portuguese differ...



??? 
Isn't "Madeiran" (whatever that is) and Portuguese the same? 

I think you're trying to say SERPENTE, no?
'cause sucuri is a jiboia. (Boidae family)

Just out of curiosity, where did you learn your Spanish?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

i have 2x 6 bay set ups, a few single bay tanks and a separte one for dragons plus turtle tanks thats over i have 20. 

its not a wire fence its a brick fence with large metal gate.
both parents are proven exellent hunters and stock trained.

i only asked for specific sexs under trade, not freebies. totally irrelevent. and i did not ask for enclosures.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Aug 23, 2012)

I give up.........oh "Animal Horders" is on Gem (90) at 1930 tomorrow night, may be worth watching, opps that will actually be tonight now


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 23, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> "Animal Horders" is on Gem (90) at 1930 tomorrow night...



Crickey it is to! I thought you're having a laugh ah ah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 23, 2012)

It's amazing the person asking for the free reptiles then tries to turn it into a ******* contest saying they could afford any snake they want.


----------



## Umbral (Aug 23, 2012)

I think we have all taken this a bit far now.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 23, 2012)

_




Originally Posted by *saintanger* 


thank god for people like me

_

Oh my....




Red-Ink said:


> I will take and accept all unwanted cash and give them a loving and well cared for home. Don't worry I already have an enclosure for all of them (my wallet)


Ha!



Manda1032 said:


> funny how all the freebie askers are getting very cage defensive.



Easily post of the thread.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 23, 2012)

madeira and portugal different accent/ dialect, some words spelt different and some words are completely different. learnt spanish at scool and from my mum. 

my point is just because we can afford a pet why not take one in that someone no longer wants or can care for.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 23, 2012)

i don't think it's the fact that it's taking one someone no longer wants people disagree with it's the holding your hand out begging for it people don't tend to agree with .... if people have things to give away they tend to do it on their terms ,,,and more often than not, not to people asking for it


----------



## FAY (Aug 23, 2012)

Asking for anything for free is something that I would never do. Maybe it was the way I was brought up as if I had asked for anything for free I was sure to get a hiding. Sure, I have been fortunate enough that I have had some reptiles given to me, but I have never asked. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and it is great to discuss subjects like this. There is no excuse to be nasty or name call to others who have a difference of opinion.


----------



## Colin (Aug 23, 2012)

this whole thread has had most of the points stated from either side of the coin I think.. 
I wont close the thread but it seems to be going in circles and looks to have had its day.. there's really no point going over and over and labouring the same points page after page :|


----------



## Colin (Aug 29, 2012)

geez page after page of rubbish and fighting in typical APS fashion.. 
how about members try something new, crazy, revolutionary and different as an experiment and 
TRY TO BE NICE TO EACH OTHER  (please) 

no more adverts asking for free reptiles, rodents or accessories please.. 
adverts offering these items for free in the freebies section are always welcome.. thank you


----------

